

Please review my web app (network integrity monitoring) - sucuri2
http://sucuri.net/?

======
jbr
Another vote for no scribd on the landing page -- it looks foreign and
distracts from the sign up button (your "call to action").

"How it works?" isn't really a question. Either "How does it work?" or "How it
works:"

This might just be me, but WIGS is a strange thing to see on the header. I get
that it's the name of the product, but it wasn't obvious from the main page
that Sucuri made WIGS. Something more descriptive, like "about" or "about
WIGS" or "about the product" would be better.

If you want me to check out the demo, don't make me type in the username and
password. A form with some hidden fields and a button requires way less user
effort.

Style looks good, says "security company." The (BETA) in the title doesn't
really jive with that message, though.

Why is it free, by the way? I think any businessperson looking at a service
like yours would be _less_ likely to use it for free than for pay if something
of value is on the line.

~~~
sucuri2
The WIGS is an additional service to try to get traction to the site, since it
is a one scan tool that people might try to see if their site is secure. I
will probably move that to the "tools" page to avoid too much noise.

It is going to be free, and once we are out of beta, we will start with
premium accounts with more features.

------
dryicerx
Pretty good service, is this going to be a free app?

One suggestion I can give is make this service active. At the moment, the only
big advantage I see from using this is the knowledge really quickly that
something has gone wrong through email/sms, after which I need to do something
about it. My idea is that if you implement some sort of a web-hook or callback
mechanism to it, I think the use of this service can really shine.

For example, if a defacement or a DNS change occurs, you can have it alert you
AND take a certain actions until you fix it, such as shutting down the servers
or taking down the DNS servers (these examples are extreme, but just for
example sake). Just a though.

~~~
sucuri2
We are going to use the "freemium" model. What is now free, will continue
free, but additional modules/features are going to be added only for the paid
accounts.

The call back idea is very good and we will put it in our todo/research list.

------
bdmac97
I agree with some of the others about the scribd slideshow on the front page.
Maybe link to it instead? I have no problem with you using scribd/slideshow
instead of a video. I believe scribd allows you to customize the player and
potentially remove some of the excess buttons that others mentioned are
irrelevant. Then again maybe simply moving it to another "feature tour" type
of page would be sufficient to remove that complaint.

For me, in FF on OSX, the padding around the scribd player was hosed. The word
"exactly" in your pitch-text actually runs UNDER the player for me.

Towards the bottom of your main page you have "What information is your web
site is leaking?" That sentence needs to be reworded.

I am not a huge fan of the disabled versions of your icons once you sign in.
For example, the email/twitter disabled icons look like you opened the
original/enabled version in Paint and just drew a red diagonal line across the
icon with your mouse.

I'm a bit confused by your graph when you are logged in as well. You are using
what almost look like random symbols on the graph. For example, I see a red
plus, blue diamond, and green diamond. Is there a corresponding red minus? Are
there blue pluses? I just found that a bit confusing.

Other than those few complaints I think the site looks really well done. I
like the design and think it's a pretty cool idea. I like how you take
snapshots of the site's HTML to see if something was changed that should not
have been. I guess I'm curious what happens when something was changed
intentionally? Do I still get an alert that I have to then ignore?

Hopefully this won't be out of line but I would like to suggest that you try
out my newly launched site, <http://www.launchly.com> to get additional
feedback on your new site and track your launch. Launchly is all about getting
you the feedback you need to succeed.

~~~
sucuri2
I will check that.. On FF/Ubuntu it is working well. I should have tested it
on multiple browsers before.

As for the disabled buttons, that exactly what i did, but on Gimp :)

For the snapshots, you get alerts on intentional and unintentional changes. We
have some algorithms to ignore common/normal changes (like polls, number of
visitors, # of comments, etc), but it is almost impossible for us to detect if
a change is authorized or not, that's why we alert on all of them.

*I will check out launchly now. the idea sounds great.

~~~
bdmac97
I use the Gimp too for my graphics work since I'm not a designer really. One
suggestion would be to download one of the free icon sets out there like
crystal or such and find a transparent bg png of a standard no/delete symbol
and overlay that on top of your other email/twitter symbols in a new layer in
Gimp. Here's a link that has some pretty good free icon sets:
[http://www.smashingmagazine.com/2007/05/24/freebies-round-
up...](http://www.smashingmagazine.com/2007/05/24/freebies-round-up-icons-
buttons-and-templates/)

------
Oompa
I don't like the embedded slideshow on the page. Try getting that information
on the page in a different manner.

~~~
sucuri2
You are the second person that says that. You don't like it because it is from
scribd or the layout/design itself?

I was between the slide show and a video, but thought the slide would be more
accessible.

~~~
huhtenberg
Because it has a bunch of buttons that are irrelevant, which basically add too
much unnecessary visual "noise" to the page.

Between the slideshow and the video, I would suggest going with simple
screenshots of the control panel and a short summary of what the service is.
Then have a separate longer page that explains features in a bit more length,
and also have detailed description available in the Documentation section.
Currently, the page simply has "too many characters".

Also the color scheme should not be white on dark. This is purely a perception
thing. You are pitching clarity, reliability and simplicity - the color for
these is white.

Also the page looks a bit sloppy layout-wise. The "exactly" from ".. showing
exactly what .." actually sits on top of the slideshow.

The "NOW" part from "Try out monitoring _NOW_ " sounds tacky. Also the dark-
on-gray is not a very good color choice for an action button. It's gotta be
bright and it should look visually pleasant.

The "WIGS" is effectively another source of the noise that detracts from your
primary service. I would consider renaming it into something a bit more human-
friendly or taking it out completely. The same goes for "security videos of
the academy" link at the bottom. Why the heck would I care about some academy.

All in all, the site needs to be simplified and streamlined to focus on just
one thing - your primary service. The service itself appears to be valuable,
but (a) it's going to be a tough sell (as its value is in detecting abnormal
conditions, i.e. its value is not tangible under normal conditions) (b) make
damn sure it respects robots.txt, because otherwise with a one-minute polling
interval you will be blacklisted in no time.

~~~
sucuri2
Thanks for the suggestions.. lots to work for on Monday :) That's exactly what
I wanted...

Also, on the page having too many characters, I agree with you. I spend hours
adding and removing messages from there trying to make it clean, but at the
same time explaining what it does.

~~~
mieses
i don't think too much text is necessarily bad. it is possible to convey a lot
of information and details on one page. look at most apple product pages or a
page like <http://www.agile42.com/cms/pages/agilo/>. use the space on the
page. use white space. go deep and let users scroll. keep the typography and
graphics as simple as possible. be systematic with your typography and layout
grid. keep the text columns narrow to make them easier to read. your home page
is a good start. did you work with a designer or just draw on good influences?

------
sucuri2
Just a bit of feedback on it. I submitted it for review a few months ago when
it was on early alpha and didn't get much feedback. Now we improve the
app/site a lot and would love to hear what you think.

There is a demo account available too, with user demo@sucuri.net and pass
demo.

*I am from a security/engineering background, so my design skills are still lacking..

~~~
JeremyChase
You are either fishing for compliments or off base; I think the design looks
pretty good.

Some notes:

* While doing the scan an animated graphic showing that something is happening would be nice user feedback.

* The front page claims the scan runs "every minute", but page=nbi says "As often as every 10 minutes". Which is it?

* Flash on homepage, sigh.

It seems well done and is potentially useful. Good luck.

~~~
sucuri2
Thanks for the response. Not looking for compliments, but comparing to most
sites around (specially from startups that I see here) I couldn't get to a
design that I really liked.

-Good point on the animated graphic. I will see how to add it.

-The scan right now is every 10 minutes (during beta), but we will allow every minute in the future.

-The flash (from scribd) was an attempt to make it more friendlier... will see how to improve it.

Thanks,

------
kevinherron
You spelled "immediately" wrong. Instead it says "immediatly".

~~~
sucuri2
Thanks, just fixed it. I don't know how my auto-corrector let is slip...

